# Two Honda Engines with New Carbs



## IntoTheWind2011 (Jun 5, 2011)

SUCCESS: My two-year-old Honda HRX217HXA with 190cc engine is running like new after I replaced the carburetor based on several threads in this forum. It was "hunting" at idle but would always start on the first pull. I went the route of trying to clean the carburetor. It always starts on the first pull and runs great with the new $30 carburetor purchased from a local Honda Mower Shop. By the way, this shop owner always recommends new carburetors in lieu of the labor to clean one. The owner blames the gas problems on ethanol.

INCOMPLETE SUCCESS: A friend of mine was having problems with her older Snapper mower with a Honda 160cc engine. The model number is Snapper P215517HC. (The link to the Owners Manual is on the Snapper Website at http://www.snapper.com/support/. Enter the model number.) Sometimes it would not start when cold, and her son would have to drive to her house to help her start it. I replaced the carburetor on her mower and it is much easier to start but it takes two or three pulls to start it when cold. I replaced the old carburetor with the same model carburetor as I put on the HRX217HXA. This was not the exact carburetor model that the Snapper mower had on it, but the Honda Shop owner said it would work as the only difference was the shape of the float because the Honda engine was on a Snapper Mower. He stocked many of this model as it is newer carburetor. I made the choice to not wait another day for the exact carburetor to arrive. I replaced the Champion spark plug with a Honda spark plug that was a few months old. The pull cord on the engine is much longer on this mower and goes through the handle holder really high as opposed to a Honda mower lower on the handles. The angle of the cord when pulling the starter seem award. I know this Honda Engine should start much easier because my previous mower was ten year old HRT216 Harmony II with this engine.

HELP: Do you have any recommendations for me? Are there any adjustments to make with idle screw? Do I need the exact carburetor? New spark plug?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For EPA purposes, the carburetor should be replaced with the correct one. There are also other issues that could make a difference. Honda makes several different GCV engines of different displacements, Your mower likely has a GCV 190 while the Snapper shows to have a GCV 160 engine. The smaller displacement engine will use a different carburetor then a larger one. 

That being said, there are no real adjustments on these carburetors, I would recommend checking the throttle control to make sure that the choke is closing completely when the throttle is in the choke position.

Surging engines are generally a result of debris restricting the low speed or idle circuit of the carburetor. This is not caused by ethanol in the fuel, but rather build up or debris in the carburetor. Unless you do the work yourself, replacement carburetors on many Honda engines are inexpensive and sell for as little as $17.00 and a much easier fix.

The extended rope pull does make engines a little harder to pull start as there is less leverage and it just requires greater upper body strength. I have found that starter grips, such as the ones used on snow blowers allow the operater a more comfortable grip and it seems to make the rope easier to pull, so you might want to try one to see if she can pull the rope better with that type of starter grip.


----------



## IntoTheWind2011 (Jun 5, 2011)

*30yearTech*, your previous posts inspired me to replace the two carburetors on my own. I really appreciate your knowledge. 

I understand about the exact carburetor for the Snapper mower. Please tell me how to "check the throttle control to make sure that the choke is closing completely when the throttle is in the choke position". Thanks!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Simply remove the air filter cover and element, put the throttle control in the choke position and visually inspect the choke plate to see if it's closing all the way. If it does not appear to close completely you can reach behind the cover and see it you can close it with your finger. If it closes then all that needs to be done is to adjust the throttle cable where it attaches to the engine. There is a small screw holding a clamp on the cable, loosen the screw so the cable is free to move in the clamp, and adjust the cable so that the choke is closed all the way when the lever is in the choke position.


----------



## IntoTheWind2011 (Jun 5, 2011)

30YearTech, the choke was not closing all the way. Thanks! The mower starts on first pull now. I wanted to let you know your knowledge is appreciated!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You are most welcome!

Glad you got it working...


----------

